
HTML++ Write HTML in C++ Templates - drenvuk
https://github.com/csb6/html-plus-plus
======
wolfgang42
Similar effort from 2018: [https://github.com/rep-movsd/see-
phit](https://github.com/rep-movsd/see-phit) (discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14896455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14896455))

~~~
drenvuk
Eh, I think they're pretty different. The one you posted uses raw string
literals. HTML++ uses string literals inside of the template declarations
themselves by using a c++20 feature. I'm still not sure why this feature
exists but it's fairly cool.

